# Feeding an adult female



## loneriver (Mar 18, 2011)

Greetings good people. I am happy to have found this forum. 

So I just adopted a 4 year old female. She is about 58 pounds and I am wondering how much to feed her. The SPCA said they were feeding her 1 1/2 cups of dry food in the morning and in the evening. This seems like not enough. She always seems hungry after I feed her.

Any thoughts? thanks so much.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I feed RAW and encourage everyone to do their research on feeding RAW and then make the switch; however, that is easier said than done. Make sure you feed a quality food such as 

*NON GRAIN FOODS*
 * Orijen
 * Taste of the Wild
 * Blue Buffalo Wilderness

There are others and you should check out this thread with the review on dog foods and grades on the majority of brands out there.


----------



## loneriver (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks pitbullmamanatl,

we are feeding her taste of the wild. i was wondering more about how much to feed her given her age and weight. she is 4 years old and is about 58 pounds.

thanks so much!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

loneriver said:


> thanks pitbullmamanatl,
> 
> we are feeding her taste of the wild. i was wondering more about how much to feed her given her age and weight. she is 4 years old and is about 58 pounds.
> 
> thanks so much!


2 cups a day


----------



## loneriver (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks pitbullmamanatl!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It also depends on the activity level. One of mine is fairly sedate, and she gets 3/4 of a cup twice a day (so 1.5 cups total). A more active dog would rapidly become lean on such a diet.


----------



## loneriver (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks bahamutt99,

she is fairly active but not super active. sounds like we are feeding her enough. 1 1/2 cup in the morning and also in the evening.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> It also depends on the activity level. One of mine is fairly sedate, and she gets 3/4 of a cup twice a day (so 1.5 cups total). A more active dog would rapidly become lean on such a diet.


:goodpost:


----------

